# Dow Soars 1086, NAS Soars 361 and S&P Soars 116 on 12/26/18



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2018)

The largerst point jump for the Dow in history. What to do? Nothing! Hold off to see what this means. Panic buying and panic selling are not strategies. I'm sure some folks sold recently in a panic mode only to see this happen today.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 26, 2018)

fmdog44, nervous times indeed... can only hope my ira recovers as fast as it went down!


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 26, 2018)

I find you guilty of overusing the word "soars."


----------



## JimW (Dec 27, 2018)

And as I type this at 1:34pm Thursday the Dow is tanking another 422 points. I've never seen such erratic day to day swings before, kinda crazy.

Edit to add: At 4pm the Dow is up 258 points for the day after being down over 500 points earlier in the day. It's a constant roller coaster ride for sure.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> I find you guilty of overusing the word "soars."



Really? The Dow soared higher in point gain than ever before in American history!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> fmdog44, nervous times indeed... can only hope my ira recovers as fast as it went down!



There is the problem as gains seldom keep pace with drops and that is why long term investors at the correct age are not to worry while older folks may not realize anything but loss. I don't see much positive in the comments and predictions for the markets for 2019 and 2020. But those are no more than predictions. I am thinking about cashing out of my SEP IRA and invest as I see fit instead of Merrill Lynch because for one it is a very conservative portfolio and if the market turns around I don't want to be conservative. It is a very small portion of my money so if I guess wrong it is no big deal.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 31, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> There is the problem as gains seldom keep pace with drops and that is why long term investors at the correct age are not to worry while older folks may not realize anything but loss. I don't see much positive in the comments and predictions for the markets for 2019 and 2020. But those are no more than predictions. I am thinking about cashing out of my SEP IRA and invest as I see fit instead of Merrill Lynch because for one it is a very conservative portfolio and if the market turns around I don't want to be conservative. It is a very small portion of my money so if I guess wrong it is no big deal.




even at 65 retirees have money they will not be eating with for 20-30- years . that is still long term money and in diversified broad based funds it has never been a problem . in fact since 1871 a 50/50 portfolio has never , ever  not made money over any 10 or 20 year period .


----------

